
New Lawsuit Brings Clarity To Skype’s IP Problem (Prognosis: Screwed) - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/18/new-lawsuit-brings-clarity-to-skypes-ip-problem/
======
jamiequint
Every angle on this story I've seen so far makes the VCs look completely
irresponsible and the Skype founders look like moneygrubbing assholes. All
these parties seem smarter than that, I wonder if we will ever get to hear the
full story.

